# Charger iPhone avec chargeur iPad



## Benjisyo (15 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je voudrais savoir si ça posait problème de charger mon iPhone 4 avec mon chargeur d'iPad 2.

Merci d'avance à tous pour vos réponses.

Ben


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Mai 2011)

Benjisyo a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je voudrais savoir si ça posait problème de charger mon iPhone 4 avec mon chargeur d'iPad 2.
> 
> ...



Il faut se donner la peine de faire des recherches ! 
Va voir ici:
http://forums.macg.co/ipad/chargeurs-usb-etc-691942.html


----------

